# Ms. Ruby's first experience with clothing . . .



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

And she clearly wants no part of it. I never even put the hind legs on because she was clearly so unhappy. It also was just a tad bit too small. I'll be returning this one, but I did manage to get her the matching one to the boys chenille sweaters. When I can, I'll get a photo of that as well.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww! :hug: Ruby :hug:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness that little Ruby is a cutie patootie!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

LMAO...that look! She seems to be saying "someone make her stop, right now!"


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my, little Ruby is such a doll and what gorgeous color.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She tried to chew the back legs off. ound: When I tried to get it out of her mouth in returnable shape she clenched her teeth down on it like a pit bull. She's a determined and very self assured little lady. Have I said I love her to pieces?


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

She is going to rule the roost with an iron fist.....errrrr......paw. 

Geri, she wanted to make sure no other pup had to go through the humiliation of wearing that outfit. :nono:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

AWWWW, what a little baby doll Ruby is!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

TheVintageVamp said:


> She is going to rule the roost with an iron fist.....errrrr......paw.
> 
> Geri, she wanted to make sure no other pup had to go through the humiliation of wearing that outfit. :nono:


Ha, ha. She's a tigress.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

imamurph said:


> AWWWW, what a little baby doll Ruby is!
> 
> View attachment 27792


Diane, you're killing me with those adorable things you always do. Still not sharing???


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG!!!!!! That girl sure has attitude! Give her a kiss from me.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

What?









Disclose my secret source with ALL of the Forum members that we have now..


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

that is a gorgeous sweater ! vibrant colors.
Hope she keeps warm in this weather . . .


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Speaking of clothes. I should have taken a picture of it but Milo came in wearing his four legged sweater like a girdle. he'd somehow managed to get out of the front two legs and the collar was around his middle. I did think of grabbing the camera before I released him from his misery.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

GFETE! that last picture Geri! "I know I look like a supermodel mom, but understand this NOW. NO CLOTHES!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hahaha...I have a feeling Ruby will be providing us with many laughs down the road. She's so freaking cute!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

imamurph said:


> What?
> 
> View attachment 27794
> 
> ...


:Cry::Cry:
How about some coffee for a little hint? Please :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah Diane, just share with a few of your closest friends.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Geri, little Ruby girl is just adorable! Do Milo and Bailey have any idea what they are in for with little sis ruling the roost?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Just saw this Geri. She is so darling of course!!! I think she will rule the roost too. I would love to have seen Milo disrobing! He is indeed an escape artist, now coming out of his clothes!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

She sure is precious!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

If only they cared how cute we thought they were in clothes. Dora wants nothing to do with dressing up either!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

She is a cuite patootie. Her coloring so pretty.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

What a little honey she is!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Geri,
I think that Rudy is one of the cutest puppies I have ever seen...with her coloring and face expressions...you are one lucky momma with all those beautiful havs.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Ruby is too cute for words. I'm sooo jealous!!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Geri! That last picture just kills me! Ruby the Supermodel...the pose.....the casual coy glance over the shoulder....I mean....reaallllly dahling!

View attachment 27798


View attachment 27799


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ooh Pat, I'd like that dress and the face and body to go with it. Any chance???


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG her face says it all - she's got attitude!!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

OMGosh!! How cute!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I think you are going to have a lot of fun with that darling little girl...if she will let you.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Her little face was so funny! "I know where you sleep lady! Take this off me, or I pee on your pillow later!"


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Her little face was so funny! "I know where you sleep lady! Take this off me, or I pee on your pillow later!"


That's hilarious, and so probably true.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How adorable that little gem is! :biggrin1:


----------

